# I would like to hire a coach



## lasse5214 (Mar 6, 2007)

Any qualified coach here?
Thanks


----------



## lasse5214 (Mar 6, 2007)

Bump


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

If you are traveling from Europe, you need to find a Level IV coach. Contact the KSL International Archery School of High Performance in Chula Vista California. http://www.kslinternationalarchery.com/TrainingCenters/Chula/ChulaVista.html 

You may also contact the NFAA and they can direct you toward a good Level IV coach. I know there is one in Dallas Tx that is supposed to be superior. I cannot remember his name.

I am a Level II and have been shooting for over 25 years and coaching for over 10. With the distance you want to travel, you need the best of the best. 

PM me if you need some more options.


----------



## lasse5214 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello and thanks a lot
I have got in contact with
both Berie Pelerite
and Griv.

Lasse


----------



## Artemiz (Jan 13, 2010)

*Dallas coach?*



subconsciously said:


> If you are traveling from Europe, you need to find a Level IV coach. Contact the KSL International Archery School of High Performance in Chula Vista California. http://www.kslinternationalarchery.com/TrainingCenters/Chula/ChulaVista.html
> 
> You may also contact the NFAA and they can direct you toward a good Level IV coach. I know there is one in Dallas Tx that is supposed to be superior. I cannot remember his name.
> 
> ...


Do you have any more information on how to get in touch with this coach here in Dallas? I'd really like to know.

I've tried searching around the NFAA site but I didn't find a listing of instructors.

Thanks in advanced,

J


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Go to http://www.straightarrowarchery.org and Tom Barker (Level III) can help you out. He knows alot of coaches. Tom is a great coach and a super nice guy.


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

*read Al Hendersons book*

good book......archery 3% phisical 97% mental


----------

